
Ask HN: Cross-platform framework to build a great Mac/Windows app? - kartickv
I&#x27;m looking to build an app to sell in the Mac and Windows 10 app stores.<p>I&#x27;d like to use a cross-platform framework so that I can reuse all my code — UI, business logic, storage, everything. The framework needs to comply with the app store rules.<p>I know that you get the best UX by building the app from scratch twice, once using Cocoa Touch &#x2F; Swift, and then again using UWP &#x2F; C#. Is there an 80&#x2F;20 solution where I get 80% of the benefit with 20% of the work?<p>Which widely used cross-platform framework gives me the best UX?<p>Electron?<p>I&#x27;m flexible with the programming language — JS, Java, C#, Ruby, Python or Swift.
======
tzm
For JavaScript, I use Tint2[1] or Electron[2]

[1]
[https://github.com/trueinteractions/tint2](https://github.com/trueinteractions/tint2)

[2]
[https://github.com/electron/electron](https://github.com/electron/electron)

------
InquisitorJax
If you want cross platform that compiles down to native - and gives you the
option to extend with native-specific functionality - then you can't beat
Xamarin - specifically Xamarin Forms.
[https://www.xamarin.com/forms](https://www.xamarin.com/forms)

------
kartickv
I forgot to mention — I would like to deploy it as a web site as well. So, it
should be a web app, but deployable with a thin native shell in the Mac and
Windows app stores as well.

What frameworks fit the bill?

------
kirankn
Electron ([http://electron.atom.io/](http://electron.atom.io/))

------
Hydraulix989
For C++, I recommend wxWidgets.

